# e-paper



## Twodalu

Predictions are that  e-paper will be cheaper than real paper?

Yo lo puse asi:  Se predica que el papel electronico sera mas barato que el papel verdadero.


----------



## 0scar

Es _predecir_, no _predicar._

Las _predicciones son que/se predice que_  el papel... ?


----------



## Rogercito

Se predice que las publicaciones electrónicas serán más baratas que las publicaciones en papel.

o 

Las predicciones indican que las publicaciones electrónicas serán menos costosas que las publicaciones en papel.


----------



## anadelavega

En el futuruo el papel electronico serà mas barato que el papel fisico.





Twodalu said:


> Predictions are that e-paper will be cheaper than real paper?
> 
> Yo lo puse asi: Se predica que el papel electronico sera mas barato que el papel verdadero.


----------



## Rogercito

No conozco el contexto de la oración, pero yo insitiría en poner "publicación electrónica" y "publicación en papel" en lugar de papel electrónico y papel verdadero.

Del mismo word reference:

paper ['peɪpəʳ] 
I	nombre 
1   papel
     a sheet of paper, una hoja de papel 
*2   periódico: the paper has a circulation of over three million, el periódico tiene una tirada de tres millones de ejemplares 
3   (en una conferencia) ponencia
     (en una publicación) artículo 
*4   GB Pol white paper, libro blanco 
5   examen: they're going to set us a paper on ancient Egypt, nos van a examinar sobre el antiguo Egipto 
*6   papers pl, documentos: she looked through the papers, hojeó los documentos*


----------



## anadelavega

yo creo que es papel electronico porque no dice "publicacion" solo se refiere al papel


----------



## Rogercito

anadelavega said:


> yo creo que es papel electronico porque no dice "publicacion" solo se refiere al papel



Como sólo está esa oración, no se puede saber si se refiere a un papel (ya que la palabra paper significa tanto papel como publicación). Mi sugerencia en cuanto a usar publicación viene de que estoy bastante en contacto con discusiones sobre la forma de publicación de revistas, diarios, artículos científicos, etc. y en inglés siempre se utiliza e-paper (y por resultarme tan familiar la oración sobre la que se consulta, creo que se está refiriendo a una publicación). Y en español suena mucho más natural hablar de una publicación electrónica, que de un papel electrónico (¿Qué sería exactamente un papel electrónico?).

Saludos, y espero más opiniones...


----------



## 0scar

Esto es exactamente el e-paper/papel electrónico/tinta electrónica

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_paper


----------



## Twodalu

muy interesante Oscar!  Yo me imaginaba por ejemplo algun libro, o documento guardado en disc y luego uno lo lei por el computer.  Probablemente como el RW CD pero esa technologia ya esta en lugar.  Esto si que es high tech!  Quien so lo iba a imaginar!


----------



## anadelavega

si gracias a todos yo si le he leido mucho en internet pero nunca me puse a pensar en la traduccion, tambien con los pasajes aereos verdad, bye


----------



## Rogercito

¡Gracias Oscar por la aclaración! Siendo así, si se refiere a esa tecnología en particular, si creo que sería papel electrónico. Ahora me interesa leer el artículo completo!


----------

